# Foods that your Rats LOVE?



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

So, I don't know how many other people do this but I believe in not really wasting food that something could eat. Rather it be sandwich meat that you did not finish or a piece of chicken or veggies. What I have really found that my rats love is Fish Heads. When ever I cut off the heads to fish i Grill (I make a mean Fish lol) I throw in the whole heads in my Cage with my 30 sum od rats and they just LOVE Them, they eat the WHOLE thing, eyes and everything. I was wondering what foods other people have found that there rats just go CRAZY over. Another thing i find they love are dog treats. Its so fun watching rats jump over others trying to take it for them self and six other rats right behind that rat trying to get a piece of the action.


----------



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

didnt no they could eat fish heads  do u give it t them raw mine love chicken


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

mine go crazy for banannas!


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

bananas are a hit, along with strawberries. Yogurt, too.


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

sarah19 said:


> didnt no they could eat fish heads  do u give it t them raw mine love chicken


Ya I give it to them Raw they cant get enough of it. they also love eggnog


----------



## kissmyhorse (Nov 4, 2010)

BANANNNNNNAS lol and the "chunkier" baby food ;D


----------



## Kimberloy (Feb 2, 2011)

mine loves loves loves baby food, I buy organic just in case but its truly his favorite. I get ones that have like veggies and pasta or fruit with grain. he gets 1 tsp in morning of a fruit mix and 1 tsp at night of a veggie mix!!! I still give him other fresh foods along with it but thats a real winner!! (not to mention what a great variety it can give him!!!)


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

My girls like all food. The only thing they're not so fond of is garlic, but they will eat it.


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

All my rats eat pretty much ANYTHING, they BEG for everything but one of my boys wont eat a cheeto.. ever lol


----------



## poeyswifey (Feb 22, 2011)

so rats can eat anything? anything they cant eat


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

we have a forbidden food list in a sticky here.


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

Um yeah I meant anything I give them, which means anything they're allowed to eat, lol. Don't worry, I know how to take care of my babiesss.


----------



## Kimberloy (Feb 2, 2011)

Sasha just took a flying leap into my spaghetti bowl grabbed and ran off with part of my meatball lol, so Id say meatballs :0) oh and nerds candy!!! I didnt give this to him he found one on the bed, I tried to take it he squeaked at me ran jumped off my bed and hid in a corner to eat it LMAO!! hes got a sweet tooth. (but yet he wouldnt eat the dark chocolate covered raisin I gave him??? :0)


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

Mine love just about anything. Yogurt, vanilla, chocolate (small doses), spaghetti, cabbage, cheerios, baby food, chicken are among their favorites. They don't like caviar, carrots and potato chips though.


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

Mine really love strawberry banana yogurt, and toast, and broccoli. And pizza crust


----------



## kayla (Jan 6, 2011)

All of mine love bananas and yogurt, i always gave them a little bit of yogurt to wash down the nasty baytril taste when they were sick. Also for some reason they seem to go crazy for corn chex


----------



## HuncaMunca (Dec 29, 2010)

Bananas are always a favorite, a cooked noodle with some cheese on it from dinner gets lots of grabbing and hoarding, so do the occasional roasted peanut. The most indulgent thing I've ever given them was some pizza on the super bowl, they were very happy about that .


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

i found out bernard LOVES strawberry yogurt, last night he literally JUMPED into my bowl of yogurt trying to eat it lol. :


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

Mine are in love with strawberry yogurt as well! And toast, and banana. and carrots.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

-Banana
-Apple slices
-Carrots
-Avocado
-Yogurt
-Sour Cream
-Cheese
-Chicken & chicken bones
-Little pieces of jello, chocolate, marshmallow, etc.(I try not to feed them too much of said junk food.)
-Raisins, of course
-Hunks of chopped lab cubes mixed with drizzled clover honey. (Rare treat, once or twice in two weeks.)
-All the times in their mixed blend of food.

I realize, I can keep listing things until I turn blue in the face lol.
They like so many things, I found that there is only one true thing that they do not like.
*CELERY.* They hate it. Not matter what I put on it or dip it in, they will not put it in their mouths. I found it the next morning in a pile, inside their wooden house lol.


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

Mine wont touch raisins! I have these yogurt covered raisins I bought for them and they eat the yogurt off and carry the raisins to the litter box! Hahaha. They also go crazy for chicken bones especially with some chicken left, they literally jump from the bottom straight to the top in one giant hop when they smell chicken coming their way.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

mine are not a fan of raisins/dried cranberries but they will eat them almost last (the oxbow is always the last)  plain ol rolled oats is the first thing they eat from their regular mix... which i find funny, the stuff tastes like sand. they lick it out of the bowl like it's ice cream :


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Mine love raisins and cranberries. I found some strawberry yogurt cover raisins at Aldi's that they fight over  I like em too! They like pasta, but only when it's cooked. I haven't found anything that they just wont eat. They eat a small amount of celery but as long as there isn't too much they don't hide it. Carrots are a yum too. Chicken and chicken bones are a fav, along with steak bones.

After reading about the fish heads i guess when we go fishing again we'll be saving one ^-^


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

Blueberries, my girls absolutely love blueberries. And yogurt and chicken but that seems to be a common thing lol


----------

